# Placing heat in a uniquely shaped enclosure?



## EllieSkyline (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi just after some opinions on whether or not, I should place a second heat source in my uniquely shaped enclosure and if so where.

I actually already have a pretty good idea of what I wish to do, but being an in-experienced owner I wanted to confirm that it would be the appropriate thing to do;

As you can see it is a large vertical enclosure (about 1.3m tall) originally two separate sections, but I have converted it to one. The front is all glass and the rest is melamine. Will be housing a julatten jungle python.

Currently there is one heat source for a bulb type in the top right section, which I intend to leave in.

A feature I love about this enclosure is the glass display type area that is to the left side, I will be mounting a nice branch there with a fork, so I would like to place a second heat source on the roof of that section (inside), this way my snake can bask on the branch.

I also believe this would be correct in terms of how the air flows threw the enclosure? There is one vent in the lower section and one vent in the upper section. If I placed two heat sources in the top sections and large water dish in the lower section, would this create the correct type of atmosphere for the enclosure?

It is a little hard to explain so I have created a little diagram. Thank you


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 25, 2017)

So long as the temp under the heat source gives the appropriate hot spot why would you want to add more?
The good thing here is that the bottom of that enclosure gives the animal option to get away from the heat if it so wishes.
Novel design BTW.


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 25, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> So long as the temp under the heat source gives the appropriate hot spot why would you want to add more?
> The good thing here is that the bottom of that enclosure gives the animal option to get away from the heat if it so wishes.
> Novel design BTW.


I echo Paul but the lower section is a long way from the heat source and may get too cold.
Looks great but how long are your arms to clean the left section?


----------



## EllieSkyline (Sep 26, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> So long as the temp under the heat source gives the appropriate hot spot why would you want to add more?
> The good thing here is that the bottom of that enclosure gives the animal option to get away from the heat if it so wishes.
> Novel design BTW.



The main reason (exactly as yellowtail stated) 
A; the lower square section and the lower part rectangle vertical section is quite far away from the top heat source. I feel she wont utilize her space as much being that the cool end will be too cool. Although you make a good point, I am so eager to get it finished I didn't even considering just turning it on as it is and testing the temps, I feel stupid haha! I will try that tonight.

B; I wish to have a basking area in the window, I have gorgeous piece of wood I will be mounting there, and would like to encourage her to hang there.





Yellowtail said:


> I echo Paul but the lower section is a long way from the heat source and may get too cold.
> Looks great but how long are your arms to clean the left section?



This picture is a little deceiving the enclosure is narrower then it looks, the left extended area is quite easy to reach from the doors, both square sections have doors. Thank you I love it, I wanted something different. In the future I intend to have the same design replicated in beautiful timber, as I am not a huge fan of melamine.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 26, 2017)

You might find the lower area gets used plenty in summer depending upon the ambient temp in your home.
They will seek out fairly cool places given the opportunity. So long as you have a basking area somewhere at the appropriate temperature your animal can happily choose to be in the climate it wants.

Funny thing is 2 snakes from the same clutch will often have a preference for different temps. So better to provide a wide range of options as you have.
If you do find the bottom area is too cold and not getting used you could always add some heat cable/heat mat down the track just to bring the ambient up a few degrees.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 26, 2017)

If you want to have a basking spot in the left box, why not add a shelf with heat cord underneath as a basking shelf? Might be less ambient heat overall, and still stop the lower section being too cool.


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 26, 2017)

Are you planning to have some kind of hide, my Julattens are a bit secretive and like their hides, especially around shed time, and they have to be at the right temp? Ideally they like to bask in close proximity to the hide as is natural behaviour with wild snakes.


----------



## EllieSkyline (Sep 27, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Are you planning to have some kind of hide, my Julattens are a bit secretive and like their hides, especially around shed time, and they have to be at the right temp? Ideally they like to bask in close proximity to the hide as is natural behaviour with wild snakes.



Yes of course I have virgin cork bark tubes going in for hiding.


----------



## Stompsy (Sep 27, 2017)

I second Pinefamily's suggestion of a head cord/tile in the middle section.

Also please post pictures once it's completed!


----------



## EllieSkyline (Sep 27, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> I second Pinefamily's suggestion of a head cord/tile in the middle section.
> 
> Also please post pictures once it's completed!



I am going all out on this bad boy for the most natural rain forest type environment, that is also very aesthetic. Adding a shelf does not really work with my plan for this. Furthermore I dislike the idea of a heat cord or mat on the floor that is not on the exterior of the enclosure.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 27, 2017)

Have a look through the DIY section; a thread by Pythonmum has a great idea for a heat cord in a shelf. And a shelf can be nicely disguised if you are after the natural look.


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 30, 2017)

@EllieSkyline Personally purely for aesthetics i would be putting a heat panel on the back wall up the top of the second box, that way you will have basking heat without the worry of a light or lighting cage which would detract from the potential beauty of the most unusual enclosure i have seen in quite awhile, the heat panel can quite easily be disguised with vines and the like while still having heaps of room for your basking log in front of the panel, They can be bought or made depending on your budget and are quite easily controlled with their own thermostat or if you make it yourself a low wattage heat cord in the panel could easily do away with a thermostat altogether. Having a heat lamp at the top and a heat panel in the middle would in my humble opinion help to get a good gradient between the top and bottom area's. *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## EllieSkyline (Oct 4, 2017)

ronhalling said:


> @EllieSkyline Personally purely for aesthetics i would be putting a heat panel on the back wall up the top of the second box, that way you will have basking heat without the worry of a light or lighting cage which would detract from the potential beauty of the most unusual enclosure i have seen in quite awhile, the heat panel can quite easily be disguised with vines and the like while still having heaps of room for your basking log in front of the panel, They can be bought or made depending on your budget and are quite easily controlled with their own thermostat or if you make it yourself a low wattage heat cord in the panel could easily do away with a thermostat altogether. Having a heat lamp at the top and a heat panel in the middle would in my humble opinion help to get a good gradient between the top and bottom area's. *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*



There is already a fixture mounted in the top box, it has been hidden  

I am not really worried anymore, I have concluded after running a test, that one heat source is enough which is already mounted in there so no more concerns! I stupidly posted this before even testing haha bit eager. I have a beautiful branch with a twist that will run the full length of the enclosure, as well as custom rock wall that will cover every white interior surface and plenty of plants and vines. It will be a rainforest when I am finished with it  

Bit of progress photo...


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 4, 2017)

I look forward to seeing progress and finished photos.
Excellent job, EllieSkyline.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Oct 4, 2017)

looks awesome! is it custom?


----------



## EllieSkyline (Oct 4, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> looks awesome! is it custom?



I believe it was a concept build by ''cage it'' a small custom enclosure business based in brisbane, but the fella kept it for his own snakes, he had it separated into two sections with two snakes in there. 

I brought it second hand from him, and converted it too one large enclosure and changed a few little things. I am currently doing a full vinyl wrap of a nice wood grain to match my decor. And also doing my first interior rock walls, inspired by aquadecor haha. Hopefully it turns out the way it looks in my head.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 4, 2017)

You might get some good ideas from the Universal Rock website too. They do some good 3D backgrounds.


----------



## EllieSkyline (Oct 4, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> You might get some good ideas from the Universal Rock website too. They do some good 3D backgrounds.



Yeh I already sussed them out and a few others


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks awesome Ellie [emoji106].. more pics pls 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Scutellatus (Oct 4, 2017)

Is this the enclosure that was for sale on Gumtree last week? I thought you had thown the towel in and gone for a more simple design when I saw it advertised. 
Stick at it, it will be an awesome one off enclosure once complete.


----------



## EllieSkyline (Oct 5, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Is this the enclosure that was for sale on Gumtree last week? I thought you had thown the towel in and gone for a more simple design when I saw it advertised.
> Stick at it, it will be an awesome one off enclosure once complete.



Yeh but decided to keep it haha


----------



## EllieSkyline (Oct 6, 2017)

Bit of progress. Some plants arrived so happy they look so real.


----------



## EllieSkyline (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi guy's just wanted to throw a question in here;

Would a jungle python enjoy running water? I am considering a small waterfall feature for environment enrichment, as from my research found that Jungle's are found near waterways and streams. 

Obviously the feature would be made absolutely 100% safe, no deep water just a trickle and absolutely no way snake could get into or between anything, the feature would be absolute 100% safe and secure.

But would the snake appreciate and enjoy a waterfall?


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 13, 2017)

They like fresh water but very hard to do in a small enclosure Ellie, you need a good filter to keep the water clean and any spray can make the humidity too high, jungles are ok with humidity but not constant 100% or damp environment. Be very careful not to have any openings it can get into.


----------

